# Small Rust Spots on Otherwise Good Paint



## PeterDaniels (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I've seen a # of posts about repainting large areas of frame, etc, but not much on small sections of rust.  I've also seen a friends restored 1948 bike, where the restorer did not repaint scratches, but applied a protective coat (wax?) over them to keep a "truer" appearance.

Any recomendations for small rusted spots on my frame?  

TIA,

-Peter


----------

